# (II) Precipitação máxima em Dezembro de 2010



## AnDré (27 Nov 2010 às 17:09)

Qual a Precipitação Máxima registada no mês de Dezembro de 2010, numa estação oficial em *Portugal Continental e Ilhas*?


-----------------

Outras sondagens a decorrer:
(I) Temperatura Mínima em Dezembro de 2010


----------



## N_Fig (27 Nov 2010 às 17:17)

350mm a 400mm.


----------



## David sf (27 Nov 2010 às 17:27)

450,1 a 500 mm no Areeiro.

No continente será muito menos.


----------



## SpiderVV (27 Nov 2010 às 17:34)

450,1mm a 500,0mm


----------



## mr. phillip (27 Nov 2010 às 17:43)

400.1mm a 450mm.


----------



## Dan (27 Nov 2010 às 17:49)

>= 600,1mm


----------



## AndréFrade (27 Nov 2010 às 17:51)

400,1mm a 450,0mm


----------



## Meteo Caldas (27 Nov 2010 às 17:52)

500,1mm a 550mm


----------



## Jodamensil (27 Nov 2010 às 18:20)

400,1mm a 450,0mm


----------



## João Soares (27 Nov 2010 às 18:21)

Voto no intervalo supremo: *>= 600,1mm*


----------



## Snifa (27 Nov 2010 às 18:22)

450,1mm a 500,0mm no  Minho ou Douro Litoral....


----------



## Mário Barros (27 Nov 2010 às 19:27)

300,1mm a 350,0mm


----------



## MSantos (27 Nov 2010 às 19:29)

*450,1mm a 500,0mm*

Provavelmente no Pico do Areeiro ou então no Alto Minho


----------



## vinc7e (27 Nov 2010 às 19:46)

>= 600,1mm

de preferência no Algarve..para ver se acaba a choradeira


----------



## miguel (27 Nov 2010 às 19:48)

300,1mm a 350,0mm


----------



## Aurélio (27 Nov 2010 às 22:12)

vinc7e disse:


> >= 600,1mm
> 
> de preferência no Algarve..para ver se acaba a choradeira



acima dos 1000 mm no norte do país para ver se acaba a choradeira, e de preferencia em forma de neve ......


----------



## Teles (27 Nov 2010 às 22:42)

450,1mm a 500,0mm


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (27 Nov 2010 às 23:40)

Entre os 400,1mm a 450,0mm


----------



## Gilmet (28 Nov 2010 às 21:28)

De *350,1mm* a *400mm* é a minha aposta.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (28 Nov 2010 às 21:34)

450,1mm a 500mm


----------



## vitamos (29 Nov 2010 às 09:26)

Mais de 600mm ora pois!


----------



## ac_cernax (29 Nov 2010 às 20:11)

Eu votei no intervalo *450,1 a 500 mm*.


----------



## Mjhb (29 Nov 2010 às 20:45)

Votei o intervalo 400,1mm a 450,0mm, lá no Pico do Areeiro ou no Norte Litoral.


----------



## AnDré (30 Nov 2010 às 13:32)

vitamos disse:


> Mais de 600mm ora pois!



Se é para alagar, é para alargar.

Bis!


----------



## rcjla (30 Nov 2010 às 14:03)

500,1mm a 550,0mm


----------



## AnDré (20 Jan 2011 às 10:41)

Precipitação máxima em Dezembro:
1064,5mm - Areeiro, Madeira
490,9mm - S. Miguel (Nordeste), Açores
384,4mm - Proença-a-Nova


Intervalo vencedor: >= 600,1mm
Vencedores: algarvio1980, AnDré, Aurélio, dahon, Dan, João Soares, meteo, vinc7e, vitamos


----------



## AnDré (20 Jan 2011 às 11:23)

Dada que esta foi a última sondagem de 2010, aproveito para informar que toda a compilação das sondagens feitas ao longo do ano, assim como dos anos anteriores, se encontra no seguinte tópico:

 Sondagens meteoPT.com
(Trata-se de um tópico fechado por ser apenas de carácter informativo)


-------------------------


E é claro, muitos parabéns ao *Vitamos* que foi a pessoa que mais pontaria teve nos palpites de 2010! 



(TOP completo, aqui!)


----------



## vitamos (20 Jan 2011 às 11:30)

AnDré disse:


> Dada que esta foi a última sondagem de 2010, aproveito para informar que toda a compilação das sondagens feitas ao longo do ano, assim como dos anos anteriores, se encontra no seguinte tópico:
> 
> Sondagens meteoPT.com
> (Trata-se de um tópico fechado por ser apenas de carácter informativo)
> ...




Muito obrigado 

Então em que restaurante é que vou comer o leitão de consagração?


----------



## Veterano (20 Jan 2011 às 11:34)

vitamos disse:


> Muito obrigado
> 
> Então em que restaurante é que vou comer o leitão de consagração?



  E o 3º classificado tem ainda direito a uma taça de champanhe?


----------



## Aristocrata (20 Jan 2011 às 11:35)

Parabéns vitamos...

Só queria fazer 1 pergunta: alguém sabe qual foi o *total acumulado da estação do Areeiro* durante 2010? É que o valor deve ser muito, muito alto. Foi 1 ano diferente este pela Madeira...


----------



## MSantos (20 Jan 2011 às 11:41)

Eu fiquei num honroso 3 lugar partilhado com outros membros, tive 6 sondagens certas, qual é o meu prémio de consolação?


----------



## AnDré (20 Jan 2011 às 12:52)

Aristocrata disse:


> Só queria fazer 1 pergunta: alguém sabe qual foi o *total acumulado da estação do Areeiro* durante 2010? É que o valor deve ser muito, muito alto. Foi 1 ano diferente este pela Madeira...



4363,1mm.
A média 61-90 é 2939,3mm.

-----------------------------

Quanto a prémios, está em curso uma versão inovadora do tabuleiro de setas.







E há também ideias um novo tipo de bowling.

Quando entrarem no mercado, serão certamente presenteados. 

Até lá, continuem a afinar a vossa pontaria. Quem sabe se não é um treino que ajude a ganhar um dia o euromilhões.


----------



## Aristocrata (20 Jan 2011 às 16:37)

AnDré disse:


> 4363,1mm.
> A média 61-90 é 2939,3mm.



Obrigado...foi de facto um ano interessante por aqueles lados (pena as vítimas e estragos causados pelas intempéries)

P.S.: Um bom alvo para os meteorologicómanos


----------



## meteo (20 Jan 2011 às 16:45)

Veterano disse:


> E o 3º classificado tem ainda direito a uma taça de champanhe?



Também acho..Uma taça de champanhe para os 2 segundos classificados sff 


Parabéns ao Vitamos pela excelente vitória na pontaria meteorológica! Mas para a próxima não acerte tanto,que falhe 2 sondagens pelo menos


----------

